# Your very first car..



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

We all remember that proud moment be it when we were aged 17,18, 19,20, 21 or even older when your examiner told you that you passed your driving test and that BIG smile on your face said "it's time me get my self my very first car". What was your very first car and what year was that very first car of yours? the one you remember fondly. My very first car was a ford Cortina MK 5 Ghia a 1982 model year. :driver:


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

1966 Ford Anglia. I spent many nights sleeping on the back seats after a run down to the Cotswold's and in winter too.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

My first car was a 1988 1.0 FIRE engined Fiat Panda. In Bianco white.
It was made of rust and body filler, and cost £100.


----------



## Scrabble (Mar 29, 2011)

I had a 1964 850 Mini. I even remember the number plate HUF 90E


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Vossman said:


> 1966 Ford Anglia. I spent many nights sleeping on the back seats after a run down to the Cotswold's and in winter too.


My dad had the Anglia when I was a little boy and remember being taken to school and home again.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

PugIain said:


> My first car was a 1988 1.0 FIRE engined Fiat Panda. In Bianco white.
> It was made of rust and body filler, and cost £100.


Rust and filler, usually is on your first car.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> My dad had the Anglia when I was a little boy and remember being taken to school and home again.


That really has made me feel old now ....


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Scrabble said:


> I had a 1964 850 Mini. I even remember the number plate HUF 90E


That is one hell of a memory you have there Scrabble to remember your first number plate. How can you remember that?


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

My first car was a 1985 Fiat Uno 45 FIRE - all 999cc of it.

Something like this:










Ahh, memories.... :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Vossman said:


> That really has made me feel old now ....


your as young as you feel Vossman, never forget that.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nico1970 said:


> My first car was a 1983 Fiat Uno 45 FIRE - all 999cc of it.
> 
> Something like this:
> 
> ...


They were great runaround cars Nico, ideal first car. :thumb:


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

1990 Escort RS Turbo in White oh the memories I shared with that car


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

My first car was a 52 plate Corsa Club (heap of sh!te) which I got when it was 3 years old.

It was not a special car but I remember it because it was my first.


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

Mine was a 1987 Mk4 Ford Escort 1.3L. It had colour coded bumpers and dog leg alloys. So naturally I de-badged it and hoped people would think it was an XR3i. This was in 1999. Cost me about £1,500. I was 19 years old at the time.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Rust and filler, usually is on your first car.


On my second as well, you'd have thought I'd have learnt with the FIAT.
Oh no, I then bought a £100 MK2 Fiesta. Which apart from the periodic appearances of rust, was a good little tank.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

nichol4s said:


> 1990 Escort RS Turbo in White oh the memories I shared with that car


You must of been one of the lucky few to have a powerful first car. :thumb:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Turquiose 1993 Rover Metro Rio. The arches were rusty, it had a manual choke, hydogas suspension was dodgy but I loved it. 

Sold it to a neighbour in 2003 after 10 months of ownership and it got written off a few months later in an Aldi car park when a lorry reversed into it and drove off :lol:


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

1982 Cortina 1.6L terracotta red, reg KUW 869X.

Bought for £750 from an old gent in Northolt.


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

Toyota Starlet:thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Ford Capri 2.0 , Moondust (?) Silver

PNA 938W

Had a Pioneer stereo too! 

Loved that car....


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

1979 Beige Cortina L , BFL 703V

Paid £700 for it from a bloke In Marks Gate , Felt like a king when I was driving it


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

millns84 said:


> Turquiose 1993 Rover Metro Rio. The arches were rusty, it had a manual choke, hydogas suspension was dodgy but I loved it.
> 
> Sold it to a neighbour in 2003 after 10 months of ownership and it got written off a few months later in an Aldi car park when a lorry reversed into it and drove off :lol:


Lucky you got shot of it in time, talk about fate.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

R7KY D said:


> 1979 Beige Cortina L , BFL 703V
> 
> Paid £700 for it from a bloke In Marks Gate , Felt like a king when I was driving it


 Like a king or maybe a managing director.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> You must of been one of the lucky few to have a powerful first car. :thumb:


Wouldn't say lucky it drained my wallet :lol: but was fun


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Ford fiesta mk5 1999 black loved the car  
1.25 Zetec lump out 1.6 rs turbo in


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

First car was a Simca 1000 Rally 2. 
In Orange
Year of build was 1970
I shortened the gear stick to make it more sporty:lol::lol::lol:
With the bucket seats it was a bit of a job with the girls.


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Mine was a 1999 red pug 106.


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

First car was a 93 reg corsa Sri in a lovely aqua blue. It had a badly fitted (by me) k&n induction kit, spray painted rear lights and a 15" sub in the boot. I loved it until the front of it became v-shaped after a bollard decided to scare the c rap out of me by jumping out in front of me one night. Rip 😊


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Caledoniandream said:


> First car was a Simca 1000 Rally 2.
> In Orange
> Year of build was 1970
> I shortened the gear stick to make it more sporty:lol::lol::lol:
> With the bucket seats it was a bit of a job with the girls.


I bet your real smoothie with the ladies too.


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

T-Reg Ford Cortina 1.6L
(white with brown rust)
Replaced after about a year with an RS 2000 Red !!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2011)

Left hooker as I was stationed in Germany at the time. Aged 18. VRN: SFA P 894 Ford Escort XR3 orange with clover alloys 4 speed. She was a beauty! Miss it


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Mine was a 1948 Austin 10 in black with doors that opened from the centre panel and arm indicators and solid as a rock.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Citreon saxo, Y reg with 12k on the clock


----------



## roelliwohde (Dec 14, 2012)

Yellow 1996 Renault Twingo. 

I was 18 years old and it was a present from my parents.


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

1984 Austin Metro in Silver with 37,000 miles on it D898 FAC

Bearing in mind this was only in 2001 when i passed my test it's pretty sad!

Then in 2002 i bought a H reg Mazda MX5, then in 2004 i bought a R reg Lotus Elise, and finally in 2014 i bought a 13plate Nissan Leaf.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Mine was a mk3 Cortina with allsorts done to make it go faster .I hate to think what it would cost nowadays to do what I did to that car. 
Daz


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

mk1 golf started in red ended being resprayed that corrado yellow with black alloys and stripes.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

*First car*

Morris 1000 grey in 1964


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

I had a red Austin/Rover Montego 1.6L with a sunroof.
Reg plate C623 KAK.

Was a lovely car, but it got nicked & used in a robbery.


----------



## foggy4ever (Apr 17, 2014)

W reg ford escort 1.6 ghia in black


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

My first vehicle when I was 17 was a Fiat Punto 1.2. A great wee car!

Fitted with the sporting alloys, spoiler and fitted my aftermarket headunit and sub-woofer!! Would regularly be out till 2-3am driving around.

Cost me £2350, I PX'd it 2 years later with 50k miles for £2k…cheap motoring.



I then spotted it as the first car at the garage forecourt…infront of their new cars haha:


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

98 Ford Ka, manual steering and keep-fit windows. Loved it.
Only sold it in May after 7 1/2 years of almost faultless running, still miss it a little bit.


----------



## mark-gts (Jul 27, 2006)

My very first car i drove legally on the road was a uk spec honda crx vti 1.6 b16a1 loved that car! My very first car i ever owned at the age of 14 was a black rover metro gti that my dad bought me to teach me mechanics on lol!


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

x reg mk3 escort 1.3gl, got some pain that did!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

MagpieRH said:


> keep-fit windows.


I used to tell people my cars had "handraulic windows". Well, manual windows winders doesn't sound as good


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

roelliwohde said:


> Yellow 1996 Renault Twingo.
> 
> I was 18 years old and it was a present from my parents.


That must have been a nice surprise, your first car being a present. :car:


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

Mk2 Vauxhall Astra GTE, B237KAU. The digital dash was brilliant. I'd love another one now but a 16V version if possible.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

1964 Sunbeam Alpine Series 3. Reg no. AGB 21B. I bought it in 1976.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

MSF 983T - triumph Toledo 1300 burgundy in colour. I was 17 and mum and dad bought me the car, it was £400. I quite liked it because it was different. I was the first one out of our lot to drive and we had loads of fun in the car... it was a blast!


----------



## mirdif64 (Aug 23, 2007)

Chevette 1.3 in '81. LST 300R. No fond memories really but it got me about.
Totalled the front end. Went to the scrappies and chiselled an inner wing and front off one that had been rear ended and voila, back on the road in a few days.


----------



## msv (Mar 26, 2013)

Mk 1 escort in yellow reg HYK42N paid £100


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

A reg MG Metro Turbo, light green over black, I thought I was great having a car with a turbo


----------



## No04BLE (Jun 8, 2014)

I had a L-reg ford escort 4 door 1.3 payed £500 for it had a odd colour door but I loved it. It looked good from one side lol. Insurance was 3 times the price of the car but I did not care I could drive.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

205 GTX K Reg. In various shades of blue with a knackered rad. But, it was mine. That was the first. My worst car was a Laguna. I may break the swear filter, so I'll leave it there. I had an F plate E30, but it sounded like I'd built it, I didn't care, I loved it. Assorted others since then, maybe an Accord Type R next, before the values go through the roof.


----------



## hardyd44 (Mar 31, 2014)

One of these in Canary yellow



Would not go round corners (live back axle),would not stop, park on a hill in winter as it had a automatic choke - so you got one go at starting it, mess that up and it was then a bump start to get going.

Gear stick used to come out in your hand if you were a bit rough with it, I could go on and on with its faults but loved it to death

It was the 2 LITRE VERSION can imagine trying to get insured for that at 17 now.


----------



## 1012wayne (Feb 16, 2012)

Mine was a 1979 mini 1000 in bright orange,wish i still had it.I learnt to drive and passed my test in that car.Me and the father-in-law spent most weekends doing things to it,was really proud of it.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

A fasinating insight to all of you who shared with us your very first car. really nice to read all the responses so far and the fond memories they gave you. excellent stuff.


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

PugIain said:


> My first car was a 1988 1.0 FIRE engined Fiat Panda. In Bianco white.
> It was made of rust and body filler, and cost £100.


Very similar for me , but mine was a 1986 Panda in red - £2995 brand new!
Peter


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

Mk1 1.1l Golf C Formel E in Gambia red with black and white dog tooth interior. I loved that car sooooooo much


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Peter D said:


> Very similar for me , but mine was a 1986 Panda in red - £2995 brand new!
> Peter


A NEW Panda, you must have been rich haha.
Mine was old and a bit tired bless it.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

An original Fiat Abarth 595, straight off a test track, would stick to the road like it was on rails, gave all the hot mini's a good run for their money!! :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Great thread!

My first car was a 1989 Mazda 323 Javelin (as endorsed by Fatima Whitbread) it was a 3 door in red and wouldn't pull the skin of a bowl of custard. I bought it in Enniskillen as F510 JCH and re-registered it to a County Fermanagh plate - HIL 8144. Here's a brochure on ebay for the very same model - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mazda-323...es_Manuals_Litterature_ET&hash=item2a21677ca5 - only difference was that I had after market 'Rally' wheel trims I bought in Wilson, Lendrum and Weir's lol.

I remember my first drive from Enniskillen to the motor show in Belfast in it. I took my 'R' plates down on the motorway but it wouldnt go past 75 lmao..... Loads of fond memories with it.

Cooks

Edit - I just remembered that the bolts for the power steering pump sheared on a journey home one evening. The parts cost me £5 and the total repair was £130! That really made me appreciate power assisted steering!


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

My first car was a golf gti mk2 'F575SUC' i wasted loads of money on tuning lowering etc. But a great ownership experience.


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

A 1982 Mark 5 Ford Cortina 1.6 Crusader Estate in Crystal Green:thumb:


----------



## Mini devil (May 4, 2014)

a 1982 mini which I got when I was 17 and still have it 3 years later :thumb:


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

1980 1.1 Polo GLS. 4 speed box and it ran on redex and wd40.
Loved it!


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

A reg Renault Fuego Turbo. This was in 95 think I was 20 odd.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

D965 AFS

1986 Mini Mayfair. 

Brilliant fun that no other car can replicate. 

No power steering, no ABS, no stability control, basically just a car. 

About as raw and as much fun a car could be.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

A Ford Orion 1.3 petrol. Given to me by mu Mum when she got her new car. Engine blew at 45K and was already rusting to oblivion - still LOVED it as it represented one thing - freedom !


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Mine was a van as I was doing an apprenticeship lol panelled in the back rigid suspension and a lightly tuned engine thanks to the mechanic that had it before me ,great for for going sideways round roundabouts .

__
https://flic.kr/p/5097124649


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Cookies said:


> Great thread!
> 
> My first car was a 1989 Mazda 323 Javelin (as endorsed by Fatima Whitbread) it was a 3 door in red and wouldn't pull the skin of a bowl of custard. I bought it in Enniskillen as F510 JCH and re-registered it to a County Fermanagh plate - HIL 8144. Here's a brochure on ebay for the very same model - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mazda-323...es_Manuals_Litterature_ET&hash=item2a21677ca5 - only difference was that I had after market 'Rally' wheel trims I bought in Wilson, Lendrum and Weir's lol.
> 
> ...


I couldn't really ember these cars Cooks until I saw the ebay link, really good read up of your fond memory of that first car of yours. :thumb: and your dead right, how could we live with out our beloved power steering now.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

kings.. said:


> My first car was a golf gti mk2 'F575SUC' i wasted loads of money on tuning lowering etc. But a great ownership experience.


I wonder how many of us have done that too our first cars, tuning it lowering it and so on, instead now most of our spare cash goes on detailing goodies.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kerr said:


> D965 AFS
> 
> 1986 Mini Mayfair.
> 
> ...


Absolutely Kerr, many of us on here who had their first car was exactly that, just a car, some would have been lucky to just have a radio installed. No CD player no air con no electric windows, no built in sat nav, no cruise control. First time car owners of today don't know what their are missing lol.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

yetizone said:


> A Ford Orion 1.3 petrol. Given to me by mu Mum when she got her new car. Engine blew at 45K and was already rusting to oblivion - still LOVED it as it represented one thing - freedom !


One of the joys of owing your first car, the experience of joy and freedom. :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

ivor said:


> Mine was a van as I was doing an apprenticeship lol panelled in the back rigid suspension and a lightly tuned engine thanks to the mechanic that had it before me ,great for for going sideways round roundabouts .
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5097124649


Certainly different, your first car being a van but it makes sense.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Absolutely Kerr, many of us on here who had their first car was exactly that, just a car, some would have been lucky to just have a radio installed. No CD player no air con no electric windows, no built in sat nav, no cruise control. First time car owners of today don't know what their are missing lol.


All new drivers should learn in cars with drum brakes, no air con, no radios or CD players or mps3 players, no phone chargers etc. etc. in fact they should all get taught to drive in Austin allegros from 1970! :lol:


----------



## Monchus (Jun 28, 2014)

My first car was a Ford Sierra 2.0i Ghia from 1991. It was very funny to drive it.


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Well before my driving ban my first car was Dark Green Nissan Micra Super S....... I loved that car, great fun little chassis and absolutely bombproof! Then after my ban it was a Silver Saxo VTR. the rot got that one - I tried welding it with a 90 Mig on the lowest heat setting I dared but the existing metal was that bad it blew holes straight through the rear arches!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

My first was a metro 1.3S in light red. It was on a Y plate making it only a year younger than me. My parents had bought it 4 years previously for £95 with the idea being to see if they could afford to run a second car, they only planned to keep it for a year but it was so reliable it kept going. When I took my test the previous family car, a Honda Civic, became my Mums, my Dad had a brand new Honda Accord (spent longer in the garage over its first year than on the road before being replaced at Hondas cost) and the Metro became mine. A few months later it failed its MoT big time having previously never had any problems and was given to next door to use for banger racing. I bought myself a Citreon AX debut which cost me nearly every penny I had earned so far and then nearly everything I earned after to run and insure. Had that for a about 10months before being a naughty boy in the car caught up with me, didn't have a car for 3 years then while I calmed down and took another test.


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

In 1997 I bought my first car. A 1991 White Ford Fiesta XR2 1.6 8v. Really liked that car. So much so that my second car I bought a red 1993 Ford Fiesta XR2i 1.8 16v.
Great first cars!!


----------



## MattJ10 (Oct 18, 2012)

Mine was a 1999 Peugeot 206 which was then replaced 6 months later by a 6 months old Honda Civic Type R 🙉 still miss the Peugeot though😩


----------



## Samba1360 (Jun 3, 2012)

Vauxhall Viva HB RLF 689E.


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

One of these Chrysler Avenger, paid £250 for it. Was only earning £25 per week on a YTS scheme too!


----------



## mike13098 (Jan 21, 2012)

a peugeot 106 1.1 - lasted me through learning and a few months then chopped in for a seat ibiza 1.4 i really class as my first proper car, it was excellent


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

m4rkymark said:


> All new drivers should learn in cars with drum brakes, no air con, no radios or CD players or mps3 players, no phone chargers etc. etc. in fact they should all get taught to drive in Austin allegros from 1970! :lol:


Or a Reliant 3 wheeler  I would love an allegro.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

BigJimmyBovine said:


> My first was a metro 1.3S in light red. It was on a Y plate making it only a year younger than me. My parents had bought it 4 years previously for £95 with the idea being to see if they could afford to run a second car, they only planned to keep it for a year but it was so reliable it kept going. When I took my test the previous family car, a Honda Civic, became my Mums, my Dad had a brand new Honda Accord (spent longer in the garage over its first year than on the road before being replaced at Hondas cost) and the Metro became mine. A few months later it failed its MoT big time having previously never had any problems and was given to next door to use for banger racing. I bought myself a Citreon AX debut which cost me nearly every penny I had earned so far and then nearly everything I earned after to run and insure. Had that for a about 10months before being a naughty boy in the car caught up with me, didn't have a car for 3 years then while I calmed down and took another test.


A nice insight in to your first car fella, I bet some of us have fallen fowl with the law too but we all learn from it.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

I had a 1994 L reg Renault Clio 1.9D 5 door!!!! Had it all of 2 weeks before someone else crashed into it in the college car park :doublesho

That wasn't really my first car though, I had an 88inch 1970 Series 2A Land Rover which I hadn't quite finished building before my test (hence the Clio) so I put that on the road instead. By the time I was 18, it grew a 3.9 litre Rover V8, Weller steel wheels (white of course) a bikini soft top roof and a roll bar 

After that, for a few months thanks to our friendly local VW dealer made a royal mess up of my dad's new Golf, he got a hire car and I got to drive his 2001 Golf 1.9 GT-TDi 110. At the time it was only 18 months old with every option, beat most of the lecturers cars in the Uni car park lol and I was 19. I'd say that'd be a cool car for someone who's 19 today! Now I'm 30 and drive a Volvo! What the hell happened  :thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

nilitara said:


> One of these Chrysler Avenger, paid £250 for it. Was only earning £25 per week on a YTS scheme too!


My Grandfather had a Hilman Avenger, looked the same :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> I had a 1994 L reg Renault Clio 1.9D 5 door!!!! Had it all of 2 weeks before someone else crashed into it in the college car park :doublesho
> 
> That wasn't really my first car though, I had an 88inch 1970 Series 2A Land Rover which I hadn't quite finished building before my test (hence the Clio) so I put that on the road instead. By the time I was 18, it grew a 3.9 litre Rover V8, Weller steel wheels (white of course) a bikini soft top roof and a roll bar
> 
> After that, for a few months thanks to our friendly local VW dealer made a royal mess up of my dad's new Golf, he got a hire car and I got to drive his 2001 Golf 1.9 GT-TDi 110. At the time it was only 18 months old with every option, beat most of the lecturers cars in the Uni car park lol and I was 19. I'd say that'd be a cool car for someone who's 19 today! Now I'm 30 and drive a Volvo! What the hell happened  :thumb:


Once again another nice insight in to your first car, amazing you was able to buid your own motor too.


----------



## IndepthCarDetailing (Feb 12, 2012)

Haha , my first car was a super Astra gte 16v in met grey.
Many ,many years ago now.
And yes I know the reg still.
G461ACF
A young lad from way up North drove all night to get to see and buy it, once she was put up for sale.
He liked it.
Car was great apart from crap brakes, and rear arches rotting away, both got dealt with b4 sale.
I miss that car.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

IndepthCarDetailing said:


> Haha , my first car was a super Astra gte 16v in met grey.
> Many ,many years ago now.
> And yes I know the reg still.
> G461ACF
> ...


Reading from the responses so far it's amazing how many of you still remember your number plates off your very first car, as for me I haven't the foggiest. all I remember is it ended in the letter Y


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

A black mk2 XR2-E reg


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

DJ X-Ray said:


> A black mk2 XR2-E reg


The one and only fiesta I ever liked. :car:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

The first company I worked at pooled management cars for any business trips so I often ended up driving a bright yellow 1.3 sport fiesta mk1 to go visit customers.

If was a fantastic fun car to drive - bright yellow with big black go-faster stripes and spotlights on the bumper !! had " *1300 S* " on a big decal at the end of the body stripe.

Proper Job LOL


----------



## ken m sport (Aug 5, 2007)

Fiat Uno turbo, B838 LFV. Loved that car, and fast especially for a 17 year old. £890. 

And I didn't wrap it round a lamp post. Did 33k in 18 months. Sold to a guy who raced them and need a spare shell. Sold for £750. Not bad and no rust.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

MkII Ford Escort 1.3L TOG 756S


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Once again another nice insight in to your first car, amazing you was able to buid your own motor too.


Aye, it was a lot of fun, got the 911 in bits now prepping it for wedding car duties haha. I also remember the number plate on my cars, L964 WEY on the Clio and PNE 569J on the Land Rover :thumb: That Golf I will never forget, X665 YCC, always used to say it was the devils next door neighbour lol :lol:

Don't remember the one after it though, the GT-TDi 150? Only remember it was blue with cream leather. I didn't care then, I had the silver one haha :doublesho


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

2005 1.2 Clio of course


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

magpieV6 said:


> 2005 1.2 Clio of course


You really do like your Clio's fella, do you have the Clio RS?


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

My first car!
Got it on my birthday: LD09 GJJ
Started off looking like this:








Except mine had the gloss black roof, it was a MINI Cooper w/ Chilli pack. Really standard, back then auto ac and Bluetooth were extras. 
We got it tinted and wrapped with some new alloys and turned into this!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Stunning turn around on your Mini fella:argie: that must have set you back a fair bit.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks mate! The wrap and the wheels were the only costly thing really. It was a real head turner, costs a fraction of a full on JCW model and would get more looks lol. Just wish I knew how to car for the wrap back then. Was my one bucket turtle wax method in them days.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> You really do like your Clio's fella, do you have the Clio RS?


Cheers, I'm no fella though  I do have a couple of the R.S versions


----------



## wrighty74 (May 4, 2011)

1988 Ford Fiesta XR2 in black,love at first sight


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Mine wasn't that long ago - it was my Mums Toyota Starlet.

I fitted black 'alloy style' hub caps, blue interior lighting and a leather gear knob - thought I was the mutts nuts giving the the girls lifts to the McDonalds drive through during sixth form breaks.

Those were the days


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

WP-UK said:


> Mine wasn't that long ago - it was my Mums Toyota Starlet.
> 
> I fitted black 'alloy style' hub caps, blue interior lighting and a leather gear knob - thought I was the mutts nuts giving the the girls lifts to the McDonalds drive through during sixth form breaks.
> 
> Those were the days


Those were the days fella, your first car and impressing the girls.


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

Passed my test in 1998, drove my mums punto whilst in college and bought my first car, a black 1998 fiat bravo hgt in 2000. 155bhp 5 pot was rather fun as a 19 year old


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

First car ford escort mk 1 4 door NWS615G battered the ******** off it all the time cost £350 and put it in to get the brakes done and got a bill for £300 as it all needed renewing , car had to go .
Had Hillman imp , mini , opel kadett opel ascona , lots of Vauxhalls now got a vw Tiguan best car ever .


----------



## ConorMc (Sep 1, 2014)

First car was a field car when I was around 12 I think, was a fiat uno 45.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

1994 metro 1.1s red with no suspension travel


----------



## Beatman (Jun 6, 2010)

1971 Ford escort MK1 1100 in Daytona yellow


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Here's mine....

If you ever see it! I want it back! I don't care what condition it's in!





This remains to be my favourite photo of the car :lol: (yes, a wheel! A badly painted one at that!)



Karlos


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Mine was a 3 door Peugeot 306 Mk1 Dt. Reg N580 XDU.


----------



## leon20v (Jul 7, 2007)

My first in 1998 was an evil 1990 ford fiesta mk3 1.3 ghia 5 door in metallic matisse blue over grey, looked fantastic as a first car, but was all it had going for it. Central locking and electric windows would act up when it was hot. 
Owned it 3 weeks and it got stolen, got it back and some one crashed into the back of it. 
Before I had chance to get it fixed some one hit the front of it. Got it all fixed and it leaked oil over the engine and melted a lot of the plastic on the engine coming out of Morrison's. 2ltr bottle of lemonade sorted out the flames. Cost me everything to keep it on the road for a year. Traded it in for a new mk1 phase 2 Fiat Punto 75 elx

My First American vehicle was stereotypically a Truck :thumb:
1987 Mitsubishi mighty max, 2lt 5 speed manual, loved and kept it for years. only sold it in 2008 to free up space for the Dodge M a g n u m (spacing due to word been blocked?)


----------



## taffy (Nov 10, 2005)

I had an X reg Vauxhall Chevette 1256 saloon in sky blue. It had grey vinyl seats! Kept if for about 6 months then " upgraded" to an orange mk 1 Astra.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

taffy said:


> I had an X reg Vauxhall Chevette 1256 saloon in sky blue. It had grey vinyl seats! Kept if for about 6 months then " upgraded" to an orange mk 1 Astra.


I am guessing it was a hot summer and you sold it because you kept sticking to the seats? 

The good old days! They don't make em like that anymore.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

20vKarlos said:


> Here's mine....
> 
> If you ever see it! I want it back! I don't care what condition it's in!
> 
> ...


That's actually a really nice Blue colour for that first car of yours. :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

leon20v said:


> My first in 1998 was an evil 1990 ford fiesta mk3 1.3 ghia 5 door in metallic matisse blue over grey, looked fantastic as a first car, but was all it had going for it. Central locking and electric windows would act up when it was hot.
> Owned it 3 weeks and it got stolen, got it back and some one crashed into the back of it.
> Before I had chance to get it fixed some one hit the front of it. Got it all fixed and it leaked oil over the engine and melted a lot of the plastic on the engine coming out of Morrison's. 2ltr bottle of lemonade sorted out the flames. Cost me everything to keep it on the road for a year. Traded it in for a new mk1 phase 2 Fiat Punto 75 elx
> 
> ...


It's a shame you had some bad luck with your first car but these things can happen to the best of us.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Gheezer said:


> Ford Cortina 1.6GL Reg NCN 790X. Finished in Venus Gold Metallic with Brown crushed velour seats. 2.0 Weber installed and rejetted with an RS2000 air box. Rev counter replaced the cigar liter. Bigger speakers and moody radio. Rear headrests bolted in place. 165 tyres swapped for 185 with winter tyres kept for season. Solid void bushes bilstien shockers. Was about to get the Sierra 5 speed but it failed its MOT because it was basically rotten.
> 
> I loved that car but I bet if I drove one now I would laugh myself sober!


Sounds really good fella,don't suppose you have any old pictures of it you could post?


----------



## TangerineMan (Sep 11, 2014)

1990 Honda Civic 1.3 petrol in white....cost a fortune to insure for somer eason, but just got back on the Honda bandwagon now with a CR-V...


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

2000 Ford Fiesta 1.8TD loved it, bottom of the range, no electrics bar power steering, 121k on at 2 years old and was still going last year despite having sold it 6 years back. Think it's finally gone according Dvla (X233EBD)


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

The excellent responses are flowing nicely, such a wide range of cars to, your memories of your first cars are timeless. :thumb:


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

Here's mine which will be going very shortly But looking forward to the replacement!:thumb:


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

An Austin Metro 1.0L


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

I passed my test in February 2006 when I was 17. My first car was a Black 2000 Vauxhall Corsa B SXI 1.2 16V. I paid £2500 for it :doublesho lol It was a one lady owner car with really low miles on it and I wrecked it within a month or two :lol: I'd love to go back to the time of getting your first car, it was a very exciting moment for me


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Excuse the faded trim and the dirty tyres  I didn't have a clue about washing cars back then :lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Clarkey-88 said:


> I passed my test in February 2006 when I was 17. My first car was a Black 2000 Vauxhall Corsa B SXI 1.2 16V. I paid £2500 for it :doublesho lol It was a one lady owner car with really low miles on it and I wrecked it within a month or two :lol: I'd love to go back to the time of getting your first car, it was a very exciting moment for me


One thing we sadly can not do Clarkey is rewind back time but those memories live on, especially when you got your hands on those car keys for the first time, must have been a great feeling and you had a smile on your face as big as this


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Clarkey-88 said:


> Excuse the faded trim and the dirty tyres  I didn't have a clue about washing cars back then :lol:


That's the reason you joined detailing world because now you do know how to wash and detail cars. :thumb:


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> One thing we sadly can not do Clarkey is rewind back time but those memories live on, especially when you got your hands on those car keys for the first time, must have been a great feeling and you had a smile on your face as big as this


lol I did indeed! I know we can't but if I could I definitely wouldn't have driven it round thinking I was Colin Mcrae :driver: lol


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> That's the reason you joined detailing world because now you do know how to wash and detail cars. :thumb:


I'd like to think so  I still have ALOT to learn and loads of different products to try out. My current collection is about 75% Autoglym. My main thing I want to learn is to be able to use a DA polisher so that I can start tackling swirls rather then hiding them lol


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

morris traveller that cost me £60 !! this was in the mid eighties as the chap just wanted rid as he had to give up driving.
next 2 cars were morris marinas that were so reliable for me contrary to popular opinion.
3 rover sdi 3500 were to follow.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

To them wot feel ever so old, how about a 1955 one of these...










Cost me £35 plus a commitment to join Renault Owners Club.

Modified with 12v electrics, Triumph Herald seats, a Dauphine 850cc engine
with 4 speed box, 4 branch manifold, 32pbi Solex, oh, plus wobbly hat air 
filter that always seemed to drop off just as I had passed an Austin Mini in
a burn-up.:wall:

Zero to 50 (as it was back then) = very respectable - about 60mpg too.
Amazing that I managed to fold my 6'3" frame into that:speechles

Would swap one for my R5GTT in a moment...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

vek said:


> morris traveller that cost me £60 !! this was in the mid eighties as the chap just wanted rid as he had to give up driving.
> next 2 cars were morris marinas that were so reliable for me contrary to popular opinion.
> 3 rover sdi 3500 were to follow.


Moris marinas , now that's a name I've not heard in a while.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lowiepete said:


> To them wot feel ever so old, how about a 1955 one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:argie: that's a really nice car Steve I assume it was like the one in the picture. 60 miles to the gallon, that would shame some of today's cars. :thumb:


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Cheers, a lot of fun in that car. Four of us, overnight from Poole to Preston
just to go to a party. Nearly got run down by HGV on motorway in low mist,
being forced to drive at 45mph with virtually no road view. Huge great hiss of 
air-brakes when lorry driver noticed I was there. Hated Preston ever since, 
coz I got a parking ticket!



Soul boy 68 said:


> I assume it was like the one in the picture. 60 miles to the gallon, that would shame some of today's cars. :thumb:


I've found another picture to more closely resemble the colour of mine. It 
also had silver-grey metallic wings (a Rolls-Royce colour :lol

Yeah, the fuel consumption was miserly. That huge carb (for size of engine)
meant a spritely start could be followed by barely touching the throttle once
up to speed. The number of Mini vanquishes was legendary! My mate, who
had one, accused of me of "fraternising with the enemy" - his _only_ method
of getting back at me. Of course, that was only when the air filter didn't fall
off...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> We all remember that proud moment be it when we were aged 17,18, 19,20, 21 or even older when your examiner told you that you passed your driving test and that BIG smile on your face said "it's time me get my self my very first car". What was your very first car and what year was that very first car of yours? the one you remember fondly. My very first car was a ford Cortina MK 5 Ghia a 1982 model year. :driver:


I too started my driving life with an 1982 Mk5 Cortina, nothing as flash as a Ghia mind, mine was a lowly 1.6 L.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

pooma said:


> I too started my driving life with an 1982 Mk5 Cortina, nothing as flash as a Ghia mind, mine was a lowly 1.6 L.


Nothing wrong with that fella, those Cortina's were great work horses, thanks for posting. :thumb: Nice pet cat you have by the way.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Nothing wrong with that fella, those Cortina's were great work horses, thanks for posting. :thumb: Nice pet cat you have by the way.


Those Cortina's were hard work, me being a lead footed 18 year old as soon as there was any moisture down any roundabout became a skating rink.

Thanks for the cat compliment, I'll not tell him though cos he's such a big head, he's a belter and been such a big part of our life, got him as a kitten 3 months after moving in with the now wife, he's 16 now.


----------



## Dave28uk (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

A metro in light blue. Awful but I loved it at the time.
I bet A485 FAJ went to the scrapyard in the sky a long time ago


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I actually seen 2 of these this morning one in the red & a navy blue while walking the dog. The red was a convertible. I'm 99% sure it was these. 
I thought to myself what was those. Nice to see classics out & about on a Sunday morning.

Anyway as I'm still a young spring chicken my first car was a 1.25 Zetec fiesta Y696 khl. I know it is at the scrap yards as I put it there opps.
I did love the thing but being young and stupid destroyed it by removing the lump & exchanging it with a rs turbo engine.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Alfieharley1 said:


> I actually seem 2 of these this morning one in the red & a navy blue while walking the dog. The red was a convertible. I'm 99% sure it was these.
> I thought to myself what was those. Nice to see classics out & about on a Sunday morning.
> 
> Anyway as I'm still a young spring chicken my first car was a 1.25 Zetec fiesta Y696 khl. I know it is at the scrap yards as I put it there opps.
> I did love the thing but being young and stupid destroyed it by removing the lump & exchanging it with a rs turbo engine.


You can't beat a Sunday morning classic car, especially on a nice day :thumb:


----------



## Steve_6R (Jun 9, 2014)

First car was a Peugeot 307 1.6 that I bought off my parents for £1000. Like all good French cars it turned up at my house like this.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Steve_6R said:


> First car was a Peugeot 307 1.6 that I bought off my parents for £1000. Like all good French cars it turned up at my house like this.


What is it with Peugeot and Renault?

Individual cars seem to be either fantastically reliable for years..... or..... a complete lemon from day one with multiple issues.

The good ones that you hear of just run for years and years.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

GleemSpray said:


> What is it with Peugeot and Renault?
> 
> Individual cars seem to be either fantastically reliable for years..... or..... a complete lemon from day one with multiple issues.
> 
> The good ones that you hear of just run for years and years.


French cars seem to have this kind of image that they can't shift.


----------



## timprice (Aug 24, 2007)

Bought this around May 2006, having passed my test in December 2005.

What a car it was, less than 3 years old and i still miss it on the odd occasion despite it being far inferior to my current cars. I really loved it!

:detailer:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

timprice said:


> Bought this around May 2006, having passed my test in December 2005.
> 
> What a car it was, less than 3 years old and i still miss it on the odd occasion despite it being far inferior to my current cars. I really loved it!
> 
> :detailer:


That's very nice for your very first car and especially that's it's was not very old. :thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I bought my first car, a Ford Capri, after years of riding bikes and was very unsure of the used car market. 

I spent a few days scouring the classified ads in the Manchester Evening News and finally found the perfect car at the perfect price. It was a local phone number and rang it and it was a guy who lived 5 doors away on the same road as me! 

I knew the car was good already and when I got there he had a box full of receipts all stapled together for everything including car mats etc going back to when he bought the car new. Even a receipt for the local Ford dealer stripping the sunroof and reassembling it because "it was a bit stiff to operate"! 

My dad came with me and when I asked the guy what offer he would take, my old man leaned into my ear and said "don't be daft, just buy it" 

It was a great car and I kept if for five or six years.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

GleemSpray said:


> I bought my first car, a Ford Capri, after years of riding bikes and was very unsure of the used car market.
> 
> I spent a few days scouring the classified ads in the Manchester Evening News and finally found the perfect car at the perfect price. It was a local phone number and rang it and it was a guy who lived 5 doors away on the same road as me!
> 
> ...


How handy was that Gleemspray, your very first car being a few doors along, a nice story :driver:


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

I got my first car after graduating from Uni, up until then I was either perma-drunk or drove my parents car 

All of my friends, brother etc, all drove big power Jap import cars (_600bhp GT4 / 486bhp GT4 / multiple 300bhp GT4's / 300bhp 200SX / 300bhp STi_) and that's what we did at the weekends, got together, tinkered with cars, drank beer, talked cars then did it all again the next day!

When I was buying my car, I wanted something similar... but different! So after a bit of looking, humming, hawwing... I got:










Haha! I know... not quite the same! But at the time 2006 these were very rare! In fact after joining TGGT I must've been 1 of maybe 20 in the UK and 1/10 in Scotland as costly model reports had to be bought to get them road legal!

1997 Toyota Starlet GlanvaV
4EFTE 1.3 Turbo
133bhp
~900kg

Was a little pocket rocket! Mine came from Japan with TRD Racing Suspension, HKS Supersilent Exhaust, GReddy SAFC Fuel computer and a few other little bits! And also the Sparco Racing Crimson Alloys (anodised wheels were really rare at the time too!)

I knew I couldn't get the big power numbers my friends had, so spent only a "small" amount on the performance. Downpipe, HKS Actuator, GReddy FMIC, upped the boost and was running ~185bhp.

What I did do was keep it clean! Back in the day of SRP and mutton cloth, my car was *always* clean and shiny! Lost count of the number of times neighbours told me I'd polish the paint of! It was my baby!


----------



## timprice (Aug 24, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> That's very nice for your very first car and especially that's it's was not very old. :thumb:


Thanks! it was the envy of many of my friends at the time, but i worked damn hard to buy that, working silly hours on a tiny wage at the time.

Think it had less than 12k miles on it when i got it.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

lobotomy said:


> I got my first car after graduating from Uni, up until then I was either perma-drunk or drove my parents car
> 
> All of my friends, brother etc, all drove big power Jap import cars (_600bhp GT4 / 486bhp GT4 / multiple 300bhp GT4's / 300bhp 200SX / 300bhp STi_) and that's what we did at the weekends, got together, tinkered with cars, drank beer, talked cars then did it all again the next day!
> 
> ...


A man after my heart, talking cars, drinking beer and spending quality time tinkering with cars, one of the joys of being a man.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Very first car was one of these. I got it for free, but it was _quickly_ replaced because of rot underneath










^ It was followed by one of these [no roof-rack though]. Cost me £45 










No seatbelts or water pump and had vacuum wipers - if you went uphill they slowed to a stop......:lol::lol:

Happy days.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Very first car was one of these. I got it for free, but it was _quickly_ replaced because of rot underneath
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing fella, amazing to have seen some rare cars on this thread, the likes of which will never be seen again.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Very first car was one of these. I got it for free, but it was _quickly_ replaced because of rot underneath
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two lovely motors! And is that a ford pop by any chance?


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

This was my first car, i miss that wee thing


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Fiat 127 Sport in black


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Soul boy 68 said:


> ... the likes of which will never be seen again.


That's not necessarily a bad thing.....:lol:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Rían P said:


> .. And is that a ford pop by any chance?


Yes, it was. Reg nr on mine was JES 511.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

GleemSpray said:


> What is it with Peugeot and Renault?


For me, it was always "more bang for your buck"; out of many of them, I only
ever had 2 real lemons - one where engine was rebuilt after 6k miles, and 2nd 
which had the rust covered in enough gunk to hide it, though it was given a 
new MOT by the garage that sold it. T'was there I learned of the term "caveat 
emptor". The third lemon was great until a Siemens made sensor in the inlet
manifold packed up, more regularly than I'd have liked - however that problem
also affected other makes of car fitted with the same sensor, though it did 
create havoc!

When I think of the "toys" on my present car - 4 wheel steering, keyless entry
and Bose sound system, amongst others including superb build quality, how 
come it's made by a budget car manufacturer? No matter, it's a keeper!










Regards,
Steve


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

my first car was a MK2 Cavalier 1.6 GL Saloon in Red - KNV 394Y paid £995 to buy it and £1300 to insure it !!! oh, they were the days !!!


----------



## Sunrise (Sep 10, 2014)

I did have a car at 16 that I would drive around the garden, my mate had passed his test so would cycle to our house and with my L-plates on my then Morris 1000 OCB 227, we went to college had the engine and gearbox out a few times. The Triumph theme soon arrived from Herald, Spitfire Dolomite to a borrowed Sprint.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

griffin1907 said:


> my first car was a MK2 Cavalier 1.6 GL Saloon in Red - KNV 394Y paid £995 to buy it and £1300 to insure it !!! oh, they were the days !!!


Ain't it funny that our very first cars had insurances that were worth more than the car itself, now for most or us it's the other way around.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

My first car was a blue H reg Vauxhall Nova 1.3SR which i had saved for and bought myself and loved it....in fairness it was before they were all bought by chavs who drove like utter *****


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

danwel said:


> My first car was a blue H reg Vauxhall Nova 1.3SR which i had saved for and bought myself and loved it....in fairness it was before they were all bought by chavs who drove like utter *****


Credit it to you fella for working hard and saving up for your very first car, a great achievement.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Ain't it funny that our very first cars had insurances that were worth more than the car itself, now for most or us it's the other way around.


That wasn't the case back in the day! If I remember correctly, my insurance
was £12 10s - or £12.50 in new money for a year. So that was just about a
third of what I paid for the car.

What I can remember was that stood next to me as I was arranging it in the 
broker's office was a new technology salesman who was trying to sell them a
new fangled electronic calculator, a thing we'd pay £1.50 for today. The look 
of horror on their faces when he said it cost £27 for one and £50 for two! For
me, buying one would cost more than 2 weeks wages...

The thing about insurance back then was that it was far less intrusive than
now, though you generally had to arrange it in person. Telephone sales only
came once credit cards became more generally used. It was more centered 
on your age and how long you had kept a clean licence.

The idea of declaring annual mileage; the slightest mods, or what you ate for 
breakfast before you set out each day was totally unheard of. Also, there
were far fewer vehicles on the road. When I bought my first brand new car,
a Renault 8S for just under £700, the insurance was probably only about
£85, but that was because I was using the car "on business" all day. The
InsCo wanted a cut of my mileage allowance...

The big change came when InsCos sprang up specialising; targetting small
but much less risky markets. Instead of bringing prices down, this competition
could only have one outcome. The more risk, the more you pay. So, you'd
think that it would bring down premiums for less risky drivers. Not a bit of it!

Where before the risks were shared across the driving spectrum, those InsCos
who creamed-off only initially gave attractive discounts. Now, you have to
play one off against the other. Oh, and there's no such thing as recognition
of customer loyalty; I got bitten after 35 years with Sun Alliance!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Yes, it was. Reg nr on mine was JES 511.


Yeah i thought it was. They're a class wee car, they're the car i think of when you mention 'vintage/classic' car


----------



## tPIC (Jul 14, 2013)

My first car was a turquoise Fiat 127 1050CL. It had been hand-painted and had the brush strokes to prove it, but cost £125 so this was to be expected, even back in 1991.

First cars are liberation so there will always be great memories associated with this car.










Sadly came a cropper on an icy country lane, hitting a big oak tree sending the headlights 50 yards into the field beyond and my old dog Bonnie, who is in the above pic didn't appreciate the abrupt stop.

Ps. I am not the long-haired fellow in the pic.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Not by choice but my first car was a mini clubman 1978 S Reg ( ADU 612S ) 
But like mentioned , it was the insurance that was the problem ( I didn't live in the best of ages at the time ) I brought the car for £200 , spent £80 to get through the mot. £576 to insure it. 

I remember having a cavalier lx on a f plate and paying £1200 to have full comp insurance 

Got rid of that for D reg nova sr , 55k on the clock £3999. Loved that car :driver:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

slineclean said:


> Not by choice but my first car was a mini clubman 1978 S Reg ( ADU 612S )
> But like mentioned , it was the insurance that was the problem ( I didn't live in the best of ages at the time ) I brought the car for £200 , spent £80 to get through the mot. £576 to insure it.
> 
> I remember having a cavalier lx on a f plate and paying £1200 to have full comp insurance
> ...


That's how it can go for some people, our very first car is not always the first choice.


----------



## Mugwump (Feb 17, 2008)

Some interesting cars posted along the way. I'm surprised how few people seem to have had to start out with old bangers in recent years.



m4rkymark said:


> All new drivers should learn in cars with drum brakes, no air con, no radios or CD players or mps3 players, no phone chargers etc. etc. in fact they should all get taught to drive in Austin allegros from 1970! :lol:


I would go further - a 1960s Ford Anglia; not only the delights of drum brakes, manual steering, but no synchromesh on 1st or reverse gears!

The Allegro was actually far in advance of most of it competition at launch (in 1973 ), but got its poor reputation as a result of being kept in production for twice as long as it should have been (leaving it way behind other makes). Much the same can be said about the Marina.



vek said:


> ...next 2 cars were morris marinas that were so reliable for me contrary to popular opinion.


My father had three Marinas in succession, bought new and kept for two years. The only significant problem was the poor paintwork on the last one (a '78 1.8 Special with a brown vinyl roof covering); the paint simply flaked off around the front side/indicator lights within a few weeks. Otherwise they were very competent cars for their time. As with the Allegro, they were made to soldier on far too long and ended up as late '60s technology trying to compete with the hugely improved early 80's tech of their latter day rivals.

.........................................

My car owning experience started in 1981 with a 1977 model base spec Mk1 Fiesta with a 950cc engine in Venetian Red which was given to me by parents. It was an ex-Jersey hire car, and as re-registered cars got the prevailing date suffix in those days, it was registration TBE 309T rather than being on an S plate as it would have had if it had been UK registered when new. I can't find a pic of it . I gave a mate a lift one day; he took one look at the black vinyl seats and said "your never going to get laid on these!" He was right; I didn't!

After a bit under two years of earning a wage, I changed it for the first car I bought myself; an 18 month old MG Metro 1300 in Cinnabar Red which I kept for about 6 years, having added a Richard Grant body kit and twin auxiliary driving lamps:


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I passed my test in 2007 and my first car was a 2004 1.2 Corsa C with 6k miles on the clock.

I later sold it to My sister who sold it to my mum who still has it. It now has 30k on


----------



## CrOwSoN15 (Sep 3, 2011)

Passed at 17, had a 1998 4 door mk4 Fiesta with the zingy little 1.25 SE engine, completely gutted it, 60mm springs on Capri 4 spokes. 

Was fantastic, none of my friends in their 1.4 Polos/Micras etc could get anywhere near me!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I passed my test the 28th October 1999 and I remember it like it was yesterday. I remember thinking the night before my test that I could be driving in on my own by this time tomorrow. 

Got 7 minors but overall told it was a good drive and to 'watch the big feet' as I got a minor for control. Having size 13 feet in a Pug 106 doesn't make driving easy! 

Anyway, first car was a Renault (of course!) Clio 1.2 Oasis from 1993. 

It has a nice 4 speed gearbox, no electrics or central locking, not power steering but it did have a slide back sunroof! By the time I was done it had 15'' TSW Alpine wheels and a ridiculously loud Pioneer stereo. Good times.


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

My first car was a 957cc blue ford fiesta popular, reg was c127 dkj, someone smashed into the back of it on xmas eve, got it repaired and sold it for £300 to a work colleague who's wife then completely smashed it up a few days later, I loved that little car


----------



## Delboy_Trotter (Jun 7, 2007)

My first car was a 1989 G reg 998cc mini racing green, i bought it about a year before i passed my test, needing front brake disc's, and through its life it saw a stage one kit (exhaust) a new rear subframe, an engine rebuild and mild tuning before rust got it in 2009..........but i still have it and hopefully in the next few months it shall live again.

My first sensible car was a 2001 1.8TD Ford Fiesta, i bought back in 2006/7 Y reg, poverty spec, but i felt grown up!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Passed my test on 14th of November 2005 17 Years Old. 

Already had my car waiting, colour coded the bumpers, put on a new door and new wing which a friend painted but I was in the booth, which was a 50 year old booth with a cork floor and only one extractor fan and just standard masks that did nothing, was with 2pac paint. I worry to this day something is going to happen to me but being 17 at the time, I just trusted those around me.

Also all the interior was shot and ripped, I won a great condition interior on ebay for 99p!!! Cost me £20 in courier charges.

It was a Bianco White 1995 Fiat Punto 1.1i S and I loved that car, until the floor fell out lolol


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

asonda said:


> Passed my test on 14th of November 2005 17 Years Old.
> 
> Already had my car waiting, colour coded the bumpers, put on a new door and new wing which a friend painted but I was in the booth, which was a 50 year old booth with a cork floor and only one extractor fan and just standard masks that did nothing, was with 2pac paint. I worry to this day something is going to happen to me but being 17 at the time, I just trusted those around me.
> 
> ...


What a great incentive to have your first car waiting for you when you passed your test. :thumb:


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Bright red Talbot samba cost me £500 and after 3 years and numerous scrapes sold for £350. Never went into 2nd without grinding


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

bigmac3161 said:


> Bright red Talbot samba cost me £500 and after 3 years and numerous scrapes sold for £350. Never went into 2nd without grinding


To lose £150 in three years is not bad going.


----------



## seabrook132 (Aug 17, 2010)

Passed my test in Nov 2006 but couldn't afford to run a car for ages and the wait was agonising! Got my first in March 2008 which was this:


































1996 Vauxhall Astra Mk3 1.6 in a weird gold colour that I don't remember the name of now. Think it had something like 86k miles on it. It was a 'Premier' limited edition too which meant fog lights and air conditioning woo! Pictures only show one side as the other side had one odd wheel trim on it. Also had a patch of odd paint from where I was hit by someone in Tesco's car park. Straightened out the dent as much as I could and it was just covered with yellow primer for a while before I found some silver paint in the garage to make it look slightly more presentable haha. Had the nearside rear drum brake seize on me and spent probably close to an hour bashing with a mallet and rocking the car between first and reverse to free it.

Lots of good memories with the car like everyone here.

The car left me in September 2009 with 112k, a clutch very much on the way out and two front tyres that were almost completely bald when I traded it in under the scrappage scheme for an Alfa Mito.


----------



## Pip66 (Dec 17, 2014)

Mine was a 1968 Land Rover diesel.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

seabrook132 said:


> Passed my test in Nov 2006 but couldn't afford to run a car for ages and the wait was agonising! Got my first in March 2008 which was this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was a decent first car fella. :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Great to see this thread come back from the wilderness.


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

Ford Capri 1.6 LS 1983 A reg in Ocean blue. I was 17 and passed my test in 1997.

I had it two years before I wrote it off.


----------



## jackssc (Oct 14, 2014)

First car was a 1.0 Nissan Micra! A whole 59bhp at 18 year old

Went from that straight to my VW Scirocco R at 19


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

A mini 1000


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

A J reg 1.4l fiesta flight with horrendous looking alloys. Then had a R reg ford escort which someone ran into. Then onto a 51 plate Astra, 53 plate vectra, company focus then bmw 5 series


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

An austin mini, followed by another 14. Eventually i got out of them. wish i still had them now thou.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Pip66 said:


> Mine was a 1968 Land Rover diesel.


A 1968 Land Rover, I was still wet behind the ears. Lol


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Austin A35 reg no XVT 45 in 1966


----------



## Turbo weasel (Nov 1, 2008)

Triumph Herald 1200. Car cost £70, insurance was £88. Great car for working on the engine, open the bonnet and sit on the wheel.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

1974 M reg mk1 escort never forget the registration POU 590 M


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

Mini clubman estate for Christmas when I was 13 ready to start racing it when I turned 14


----------



## Pip66 (Dec 17, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> A 1968 Land Rover, I was still wet behind the ears. Lol


And of all the cars I've had. It'd be the first I'd have back again.


----------



## Bluffin (Oct 7, 2014)

Rob74 said:


> Mini clubman estate for Christmas when I was 13 ready to start racing it when I turned 14


I also got a mini clubman estate when I was 13  , Raced it round my dads farm for years, it drove him nuts..... Sorry dad


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

2001 1.2 Renault Clio which I had no problems with at all:thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ross said:


> 2001 1.2 Renault Clio which I had no problems with at all:thumb:


Was you crying at the petrol pump back then?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

No it only sipped petrol,The Legacy is a binge drinker lol


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ross said:


> No it only sipped petrol,The Legacy is a binge drinker lol


:lol:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

1989 Mazda 323. 

Bizarrely slow.


----------



## Jag 63 (Nov 21, 2014)

My 1st car was a British Racing Green 1.6L Mk3 Cortina 2 door 1972 I think reg was "LNN 92 K"

Rick


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Corsa c 1l, worse on fuel than a tuned 1.8t GTi lol


----------



## fester165 (Jan 24, 2011)

1989 fiesta 850 popular that lasted about a week before it got a xr2 make over and engine transplant


----------



## lshigham (Apr 14, 2014)

Mine was a 1994 Rover Mini Sprite 1.3 SPI, had to restore it from a complete rust bucket first though (I'm only 20 so it was rather old then!).


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

J reg Ford Fiesta RS Turbo, absolutely loved it


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

I had cars before I passed my test . A couple of Marinas Corsair mk42.0s that I should have kept,. When I did pass at 18 a mk3 tina that I spent a fortune on but what a beast Almost forgot a Talbot Tagora 
Daz


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

a Nissan pulsar nx 1986


----------



## Fastidious (Oct 30, 2014)

17 yo ....... 2003 new golf mk iv 1.4


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

I was 17 and got a Renault 5GT turbo on a D reg loved it and the fun I had with it. Still wish I never sold it


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Past my test late on in life. My first car was my Kia Shuma and i still and always will have it


----------



## shycho (Sep 7, 2010)

A Rover Metro clubman was my first car. got it when I was 17 from my grandparents in 2003. Still remember the number plate H270 COD.

Also remember my first journey to uni with a mate of mine, a 4 hour drive with headlights so dim we were thankful when people passed us on the motorway so that we could actually see for a bit.


----------



## wrighty74 (May 4, 2011)

1988 Ford Fiesta XR2 in black,those were the days&#55357;&#56396;


----------



## rdavies.us (Jul 3, 2013)

Some really interesting cars on these lists. Enjoyed reading it. 
Mine was a 1967 Chevrolet Camaro convertible. One could still buy those relatively cheaply in the 1980's. (In USA).


----------



## dabhand (Jun 16, 2013)

A white 1977 MK2 Escort 2 door, bought in 1985. Soon was lowered, weber 28/36 DCD carb, Peco exhaust etc...

One of the few cars I regret selling. Still got the front plate on the wall in the garage.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

XGJ 717W - remember you well  - Given to us free in 1990 - gave trouble free motoring for a few years until we sold it for a guy who wanted the engine to power something on his boat - lol - ( Never forget number plates me )

Was a 1500 - poooower

>Similar


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

The_Bouncer said:


> XGJ 717W - remember you well  - Given to us free in 1990 - gave trouble free motoring for a few years until we sold it for a guy who wanted the engine to power something on his boat - lol - ( Never forget number plates me )
> 
> Was a 1500 - poooower
> 
> >Similar


That car looked in pretty good nick. :thumb:


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Tarmac shredding Rover 100 1.1, epic.


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

mk 1 old v reg golf - eventually sprayed it g60 corrado yellow!!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mugwump said:


> My car owning experience started in 1981 with a 1977 model base spec Mk1 Fiesta with a 950cc engine in Venetian Red which was given to me by parents. It was an ex-Jersey hire car, and as re-registered cars got the prevailing date suffix in those days, it was registration TBE 309T rather than being on an S plate as it would have had if it had been UK registered when new. I can't find a pic of it . I gave a mate a lift one day; he took one look at the black vinyl seats and said "your never going to get laid on these!" He was right; I didn't!
> 
> After a bit under two years of earning a wage, I changed it for the first car I bought myself; an 18 month old MG Metro 1300 in Cinnabar Red which I kept for about 6 years, having added a Richard Grant body kit and twin auxiliary driving lamps:


Had a ex Jersey hire fiesta as my first car










And my mum had a metro like yours too


Metro12 by christian6984, on Flickr


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

2001 Ford Fiesta 1.3. Was the most reliable car ever - I covered 200000 miles in it, serviced on time every 10000 miles and other than standard service costs, all it needed was a pair of new front shocks, a pair of front brakes and a few tyres.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Technically it was a 1990 Micra, but the day I passed my test I bought a 1997 106 XN.


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

This was mine at 17, brand new at the time. Thought I was the bees knees with the blacked out windows and an AUX port :lol:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

MA3RC said:


> This was mine at 17, brand new at the time. Thought I was the bees knees with the blacked out windows and an AUX port :


I didnt get an Aux point till this year, was so annoyed, I bought an 08' Clio and they fitted Aux standard 6 months later on the '58 Reg. How times have Changed as the 2014 Mini doesnt even have a CD player since we all have smart phones!


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

I don't have an aux port in any of my cars :doublesho Fortunately the DB9 has a Parrot with a wonky remote instead haha :thumb:


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

fiat uno 999cc fire. topped out at 85 mph. Blew the head gasket on it so port and polished the head, and cleaned it all up which resulted in a new maximum speed of 85 mph lol.

Had it looking like a Uno Turbo with the red stripe etc. Has some old lancia alloys which used to rub on the arches.

Brings back fond memories that car.


----------



## Swift Sport 60 (Sep 24, 2011)

This was mine, 1 liter 3 pot Suzuki Swift it was in great condition inside and out, well apart from underneath as that was quite rusty.


----------

